# étant donné(e)(s) - accord



## andrea-b

Bonjour,
J'ai juste le doute suivant:
Comment dit-on:  'étant donné une absence prolongée' ou 'étant donnée une absence prolongée'?
Merci!
Andrea

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## muriel.m

Bonjour,

Pour moi ce serait: étant donné
mais je peux me tromper... attends un peu...


----------



## CABEZOTA

En effet, on n'accorde pas ici!

Etant donné son absence prolongée...
Vu son absence prolongée...
Excepté sa soeur, elle n'aime personne (mais, elle n'aime personne, sa soeur exceptée...)


----------



## jeune linguiste

Accord et non-accord seront acceptés. On tend pourtant à laisser invariable.


----------



## Francois114

Mon sentiment :
- il me semble que *l'usage flotte* sur ce point (on peut trouver "Etant donné" accordé dans les meilleures sources)
- une astuce simple pour comprendre la règle concernant _étant donné, vu, excepté _: si l'objet dont on parle *suit* l'expression, on ne peut accorder car "la plume" qui écrit ne sait pas encore de quoi on va parler. Alors que si cet objet (attention, _grammaticalement_, c'est plutôt un sujet pour étant donné !) *précède*, on sait de quoi il s'agit, donc on doit accorder : "Ma soeur exceptée, bla bla bla". _Au fait, de quoi est-elle privée, ma soeur ?_


----------



## fdemers

Je serais porté à les accorder :

_Étant donnés les risques…
_[…]

Beaucoup les considèrent pourtant invariables.

Que faites-vous ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Pour *étant donné*, je pense qu'il y a accord, sauf dans le cas où (décision d'ordre juridique) *étant donné* équivaut à *vu *qui est une proposition, donc invariable, et non un participe passé ou un adjectif.


----------



## Nicomon

Pour futurs lecteurs, j'ajoute à l'excellente explication de PZ  (bonjour ) cette page de la BDL et cette synthèse


----------



## bopli

Punky Zoé said:


> Pour *étant donné*, je pense qu'il y a accord, sauf dans le cas où (décision d'ordre juridique) *étant donné* équivaut à *vu *qui est une proposition, donc invariable, et non un participe passé ou un adjectif.


selon moi... 

*1. 'étant donné' (= vu, au vu de, considérant, etc.)*

invariable ou variable : _*'étant donné'*_ peut s'accorder mais *le plus souvent on ne l'accorde pas*... Je dirais que l'usage fréquent est de ne pas l'accorder (contexte juridique ou non). Il est alors considéré comme une locution valant pour préposition -comme _'vu' _est une préposition-.

ex. : 
- _étant donné_ la conjoncture actuelle _
- étant donné_ les circonstances ou _étant données_ les circonstances 
(pour moi, les deux se rencontrent et sont correctes - mais personnellement, je ne ferais pas l'accord)

[…]

*3. 'étant donné que...' *[…] - >>> invariable

[…]


----------



## Nicomon

bopli said:


> ex. : _- étant donné_ les circonstances ou _étant données_ les circonstances
> (pour moi, les deux se rencontrent et sont correctes - mais personnellement, je ne ferais pas l'accord)


 
_Étant donné les circonstances_ (sans accord) est le premier exemple que donne la BDL, dans le lien que j'ai mis plus haut.  Mais personnellement, je ferais l'accord ou je le remplacerais par _compte tenu_ des circonstances (non juridique)/_Vu les circonstances_. Le non-accord m'agace.
[…]


----------



## geostan

Lorsque ces expressions précèdent le nom, je penche pour le non accord pour la simple raison qu'on ne risque jamais de se tromper. Ainsi je crois suivre les recommandations de la BDL.


----------



## fdemers

bopli said:


> _*'étant donné'*_ peut s'accorder mais *le plus souvent on ne l'accorde pas*... Je dirais que l'usage fréquent est de ne pas l'accorder (contexte juridique ou non).



C'est bien ce que je pensais. Mais comme le dit Nicomon, le non-accord m'agace, de sorte que je suis souvent déchiré par rapport à la marche à suivre quand j'emploie cette expression.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est fort curieux ; moi, c'est l'accord qui me dérange et l'invariabilité que j'emploie spontanément.


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> Lorsque ces expressions précèdent le nom, je penche pour le non accord pour la simple raison qu'on ne risque jamais de se tromper. Ainsi je crois suivre les recommandations de la BDL.


 
On peut préférer l'un ou l'autre.  Il n'en demeure pas moins que selon Grevisse, l'invariabilité n'est pas obligatoire.  Voir également ce lien.

Mais en fait... j'utilise rarement _étant donné_ à part pour dire _étant données les circonstances_.  Je privilégie, selon le contexte, l'un ou l'autre des équivalents suivants :


> à cause de, à la lumière de, attendu, compte tenu de, en considération de, en raison de, eu égard à, par considération pour, vu.


 
Dans l'exemple précis de fdemers, j'aurais écrit : _compte tenu des risques._ 
Cela dit, cela n'engage que moi.


----------



## CapnPrep

La loi française admet l'accord et l'absence d'accord dans tous les cas pour _étant donné_, et plus généralement pour les "Participes et locutions tels que _compris (y compris, non compris), excepté, ôté, étant donné, ci inclus, ci-joint_" (Arrêté du 28 décembre 1976 TOLERANCES GRAMMATICALES OU ORTHOGRAPHIQUES, _JORF_ du 9 février 1977, p. 826). Mais la forme participiale _vu _ne bénéficie pas de cette tolérance.

Edit : Oups, Nicomon a déjà cité le même texte, mais pour ceux qui veulent voir le fac-similé du vieux _JO_…


----------



## paulvial

Bonjour de nouveau 

*Etant donné *la variété des facteurs qui contribuent à l’application correcte des produits

Initialement j'avais accordé "étant donné" , avec  la variété ( et donc j'avais mis un "e " 
Cependant  je me suis ravisé  et j'ai décidé de ne pas l'accorder (probablement pour la même raison que l'on peut dire : ci-joint les documents ...)  
mais j'ai suffisamment de doutes pour demander de l'aide 

merci d'avance 
paul


----------



## paulvial

En fait désolé d'avoir dérangé , je viens de trouver sur internet ,  la réponse que je cherchais : 
Accord de " étant donné, mis à part et fini "

Les expressions "étant donné, mis à part, fini, passé" lorsqu'elles précèdent un nom ou un pronom sont, au choix, variables ou invariables. Pas d'erreur possible!

Étant donné ses propos ou Étant donnés ses propos. 
Mis à part son attitude ou Mise à part son attitude.

"Fini", en tête de phrase, s'accorde parfois avec le sujet qui suit et l'on considère alors que "être" est sous-entendu :

Finis les beaux jours! = ils sont finis les beaux jours. 
Mais l'invariabilité se trouve et n'est pas fautive.

Notez : Si ces expressions suivent (sauf pour "étant donné" qui est toujours antéposé) elles s'accordent normalement :

La première surprise passée, il réagit avec vigueur. 
Son attitude mise à part, il faut considérer ses propos.
merci quand même


----------



## Larissa2000

Ma question est sur le donné

c'est toujours "étant donn*é*" ou ça varie -> étant donn*ée*

si ça varie, quand est-ce qu'on utilise "donné*e*", feminine ?


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, les deux sont possibles !

_Étant donné la règle…_  / _Étant donné*e* la règle…_ 
_Étant donné les circonstances…_  / _Étant donné*es* les circonstances…_


----------



## Billal

_Étant donné_ est invariable s'il est placé avant le nom, mais il s'accorde s'il est placé après. _Étant donné les circonstances. Les conditions étant données_.
(Source: Difficultés : étant donné - Dictionnaire de français Larousse )


----------

